# Does Bulgarian Tribulus actually work ?



## AlexD (Jan 3, 2005)

Does it, researched it up on the net and not really been told anything, seems to me that its mainly a sex enhancer


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2005)

Tribulus that contains a minimum of 20% Protodioscin will increase LH levels.

http://ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.html


----------



## AlexD (Jan 3, 2005)

ok, thanks Robert DiMaggio


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 3, 2005)

His Pleasure.


----------



## topolo (Jan 3, 2005)

yes it is...........cha ching


----------

